# different types of yemeni breads



## frfozo

The food is very good in yemen , quite basic and in some cases very spicy.

They have different types of breads, for example:

1. Jachnun, a layered rolled pastry that is baked at a very low heat over night. It is usually served for breakfast with a boiled egg, crushed tomatoes and zhug (a very spicy hot sauce).

2. Mallawach, which is a flaky pan bread. It is made from the same dough as Jachnun. The dough is called Aijn.

to make mallawach we need A tandoor may be a clay-lined hole in the ground.but we are not live in yemen now so we bake it in oven.

3. Kubana (overnight bread). . It is baked in a tube pan and is a sweet bread, like Challah.

4. Lechuch. This is like a big pancake with lots of little holes in it. It is great with honey.

5. flat bread (arabic bread)
the flatbreads of Yemen, like the country's incredible architecture .It‘s call kobz. 

6. hind (corn bread ) it is make by frish corn seeds. 

7. kadeer also corn bread but we use corn meal , garlic, onion ,thyime,green pepper


8.molwaah (it is neeb moer of butter)


9. Bint as-Sahan with honey 


10.Yemenite Skillet Breads it‘s call in yemen kobz al-tawaah


----------



## frfozo

this my yemeni bread (arbic berad) Recipes from my kitchen



yemeni bread
Ingredients

Ingredients for yeast
+ teablespoon suagr +1/4 cup of worm water+1 teablespoon active dry yest

Instructions
In cup, combine
teablespoon suagr +1/4 cup of worm water+ teablespoon activedry yest 
Cover and let rise in warm, draft-free place until doubled in size

In a large bowl, combine flour and salt 
add water and ond the yeast
Knead well and let the dough rise for 1 hour. Make 5 or 6 flat round breads. 
Bake at 400° for 10 to 12 minutes, until just golden. 
Oven temperature has to be high enough to puff the bread and give it a golden color before too much moisture is lost.

aftre one hour cut the dough and sprinkle few water

cover them15 minutes

sprinkle the table few flour

do not tuch the dough by your finger 

press bottem of fan to help the dough to set up 






ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ




ـــــــــ

__________________________________________________ ________________


----------



## frfozo

this MOLWAAH bread



just make dough(flour,salt,and water)

then brush with butter


sprinkle 1 teaspoon of flour











cover and let them an hour




baked in skillet


----------



## frfozo

this Yemenite Skillet Breads

Makes 8 breads.

3 cups of whole-wheat flour, 1/2 cup all-purpose flour, 1 teaspoon baking powder, 2 teaspoon spice blend (thyme, oregano, sesame seeds), 1 teaspoon sugar, 1 teaspoon kosher salt, 1 1/4 cup water, or more as needed, 1 large egg, 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil

1/4 cup olive oil for cooking.

Mix together flours, baking powder, spices, salt, and sugar. Whisk in a separate bowl water, egg, and 2 tablespoons of olive oil. With mixer on low speed, add liquids to the flour to create a slightly firm dough. If necessary, add couple tablespoons of water to the ough to correct consistency. Knead the dough until it's smooth and supple (about 7 minutes).

Drizzle a little bit of oil into zip-tight plastic bag. Form the dough into a flat circle, place in the bag, and turn to coat the disk with oil. Let stand at room temperature for at least 1 and up to 2 hours. Dough needs to relax before making the bread.

Divide dough into 8 balls. On an unfloured surface, flatten the balls and roll into 5 1/2-inch rounds.

Add 1 tablespoon oil to a heavy-bottomed medium skillet, and heat over the medium heat. Place a round of dough in the skillet and cook until golden brown on the underside, about 2 minutes. Turn and cook another side for about 2 minutes more. Transfer to paper towels. Repeat with remaining dough, adding more oil as needed. Serve warm
_Original recipe from "Saveur"_

Honey Pie (Yemen)










Ingredients:
Bint as-Sahan Honey Pie: Makes two pies:

In Yemen, on special occasions in the homes of the affluent, bint as-sahn is always served as a first course; at other times it is eaten during the meal. However, it makes an excellent dessert.

4 cups flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 package yeast, dissolved in 1/2 cup of warm water
5 eggs, beaten
2 tablespoons milk
1 cup butter, melted
1 cup honey

Instructions:Thoroughly mix flour and salt in a mixing bowl; then make a well in the middle. In a separate bowl, combine yeast, eggs, and milk. then pour into the flour. Knead into dough, adding more milk or flour if necessary. Cover and allow to stand in warm place for one hour.

Form into 12 balls and place on a floured surface; cover with damp cloth and allow to stand for 30 minutes. Roll balls into rounds the size of a pie plate; set aside.

Place a round in a buttered pie plate; then brush with butter. Add five more rounds, brushing each with butter. In a second pie plate, repeat with the other six rounds.

Mix remaining butter with honey; then brush generously.

Bake in an oven preheated to 350 degrees F., for 25 minutes or until the tops turn golden brown. Remove from oven; immediately pour half the remaining butter-honey mixture over tops of both pies. Allow to stand for 20 minutes; then cut into wedges. Serve with the remaining butter-honey mixture on the side for diners to add according to taste.


----------



## mezzaluna

Beautiful breads, frfozo! Thank you so much for the photos. Mmmmmm! :lips:


----------



## phatch

Good post. Some things to try for sure.

Please post more.

Phil


----------



## frfozo

thanks all,and i have more


----------



## frfozo

Mallawach



Mallawach, which is a flaky pan bread. It is made from the same dough as Jachnun. The dough is called Aijn.to make mallawach we need A tandoor may be a clay-lined hole in the ground.but we are not live in yemen now so we bake it in oven.




*Ingredients*

To make two loaf we need 1. 1/2cup white flour 
half cup whole flour 
tablespoon sugar 
tablespoon active dry yeast or 1 packet dry yeast
teaspoon salt 
*Directions *



*Add dry ingredients to the workbowl of food processor. Pulse a few times to blend.*
*Add water. Pour into food processor and pulse with dry ingredients 5 minutes. Dough should be sticky.*


**

*If it seems dry, add a tablespoon of water and pulse briefly*
*Let sit1 hour.*
*Preheat oven to 400° F .*
*Scrape dough out onto a lightly floured work surface and For a large loaf cut to two ball, adding flour at a time if dough is too sticky to work with.*

**



**


*To shape loaves: Return dough to work surface and flatten with hands.*
*Bake in preheated oven. *

**

**

**

**

sop in few olive oil if you want and let it in oven to became crispy.
you can eat this bred to dip in your soup.()


----------



## bethie

a friend asked me about ca'ak saying, "ca'ak is a kind of yemeni scone i know its made with cornflour but dont know the entire recipe also i have tried to find it on google and could not find it".

Do you have a recipe for this?

TIA,

Beth


----------



## crystal yahya

My husband loves ka'ak! Just made some this weekend, and it turned out great! Check out yemeniyah.com for the recipe. She has several breads as well as tons of other dishes, some Yemeni, some not, including the zhoug mentioned on the first thread.


----------

